# طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 3,2,1 ...



## نوكيانوكيا (25 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد و على آله صحبه أجمعين
أما بعد فسأقدم بفضل الله أولاً ثم أستاذي الأستاذ عمار أنواعاً من طرق القطع الغير تقليدية سآلاً الله القبول و لكم اليوم إحدى هذه الطرق
-1- ماكنة القطع بالأمواج فوق الصوتية: Ultrasonic Machining 
ماكنة القطع USM هي عملية إزالة المواد بطريقة ميكانيكية , يستخدم ليتلف الثقوب والتجاويف في المشغولات الهشة والقاسية باستخدام أدوات تشكيلية , وباستخدام حركة ميكانيكية ذات تردد عالي ومادة حاكة , الأداة الناعمة نسبيا المتشكلة كما هو مطلوب تتذبذب مقابل قطعة العمل بينما خليط من المادة الحاكة الدقيقة والماء تتدفق بينهما .
احتكاك جزيئات المادة الحاكة بشكل تدريجي تقطع قطعة العمل . مواد مثل حديد الصب , الكربيد , ياقوت , كوارتز, ماس, والزجاج يمكن أن تقطع بسهولة بواسطة الأمواج فوق الصوتية . 
ماكنة الأمواج فوق الصوتية قادرة على أن تكون آلة فعالة لكل المواد القاسية التي تزيد قساوتها عن 40 HRc سواء كانت المادة موصلة أو عازلة كهربائيا.
يتم تحريك عدة القطع بحركة تردديةسريعة جدا هذه الحركة متولدة من مذبذب عبارة عن ملف كهربائي يسري فيه تيار متقطعبتردد فوق صوتي هذه الحركة للعدة تحصل داخل محلول مثل الماء يحتوي على دقائق منالمواد الحاكة مثل الرمال, السليكا الدقيقة تتخلل هذا الدقائق بين العدة وبين السطحالقالب والتي تؤدي إلى تصادم هذه الدقائق على سطح القالب مسببة في تآكل السطح ويأخذشكل منطقة القطع على أساس شكل العدة نفسها، هذه الطريقة مناسبة لقطع المواد الغيرموصلة كهربائيا أو ذات هشاشية عالية مثل الزجاج أو المواد السيراميكيةوالكاربيدات.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز .

جزاك الله الف خير .

لكنك لم تذكر مقدار سعة الذبذة المتولدة ( كيلو هيرتز ) التي تنتجها ماكنة القطع التي تقطع المعادن بأمواج فوق 

الصوتية .



تقبل احترامي وتقديري .


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (26 يوليو 2008)

حقيقة قد تكلمنا عن هذا الموضوع (القطع بلأمواج...) بشكل نظرة عامة ولم ندخل في تفاصيلها لأن المحور الأساسي 
كان عن البلازما


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (26 يوليو 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 1*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

-2- ماكنة القطع بالهواء  Air Jet Machining: (AJM )
تشبه هذه الطريقة في مبدئها طريقة القطع بالأمواج فوق الصوتية حيث أنها تعتمد على أساس القطع بالمواد الحاكة مثل دقائق السليكا أو دقائق ألالومينا أو دقائق الكاربيد أي أنها من الطرق التجليخ ولكن في هذه الحالة المادة الحاكة عبارة مسحوق "دقائق" وباستخدام طريقة في نفذ هذه الدقائق بالهواء المضغوط وبسرعة عالية جدا، وتكوين حزمة صغيرة تصبح قادرة على القطع المواد الصلبة جدا، ولا تسبب هذه الطريقة في رفع درجة الحرارة أو أنها لا تسبب في تأثيرات كيميائية على سطح القالب، وتتميز هذه الطريقة بالكلفة البسيطة للقطع.
والشكل التالي يوضح آلة القطع بالهواء ...


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (26 يوليو 2008)

نعذر لعدم تحميل الشكل


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (26 يوليو 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 2*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
3- ماكنة القطع بالماء : Water Jet Machining ( WJM )
القاطع في نفاث الماء هو أداة قادرة على تقطيع المعدن أو المواد الأخرى باستعمال نفاث من الماء بسرعة وضغط عاليين . تستخدم هذه الطريقة في اختلاق أو صناعة الأجزاء للمكنات أو الوسائل الأخرى , يوجد لها تطبيقات في عدد من القطاعات المتنوعة. القاطع موصول عموما بمضخة ماء ذات ضغط عالي (الماء الرئيسي الموجود لا يؤمن الضغط الكافي) , حيث أن الماء يقذف من الخرطوم . 
القطع خلال المادة يتم بواسطة قصفها بسيل من الماء العالي السرعة, مضاف إليه مواد حاكة أخرى .مثل الرمل وكربيد السيليكون التي تساعد في هذه العملية. بسبب طبيعة مجرى القطع الذي يمكن تعديله بسهولة فإن نفاث الماء يستخدم لقطع المواد بأشكال مختلفة , بدون حساب كلفة القطع فإن عملية نفاث الماء معترف بها بأنها متعددة الاستعمالات والعملية الأسرع تطورا في العالم.
نفاث الماء يستخدم في التطبيقات الإنتاجية العالية عبر العالم . الغازات أو السوائل غير الضارة لا تستخدم في القطع بالماء , ونفاث الماء لا ينشئ مواد أو أبخرة خطرة . لا توجد حرارة أو اجهادات ميكانيكية باقية على سطح القطع بنفاث الماء. إنه بحق متعدد الاستعمالات وإنتاجي وعملية القطع فيه باردة .
 الميزة الهامة للقطع بالماء هي القدرة على قطع المواد بدون تصادم مع التركيب الأساسي للمواد كما أنه لا توجد منطقة متأثرة بالحرارة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلأ جزاك الله خيرا .

تم دمج المواضيع معا لعدم التشتت .

وحبذا ان تضع مشاركتك القادمة هنا في هذا الباب .

تسلم اخي الفاضل ودمت ذخرا لنا .

تقبل تقديري واحترامي .


البغدادي


----------



## الياس عبد النور (26 يوليو 2008)

عرض رائع مشكور على الجهد


----------



## يونس فاخر (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي نوكيا ... شرح جميل حقيقة ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (27 يوليو 2008)

عرض رائع مشكور على الجهد


----------



## mohame_ refaat (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس نوكيا على هذا الموضوع الصغير لكن انا شلي ان الاسم مش ماشى مع المووع اللى انت عامله


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (28 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز إن التسمية (الطرق الغير تقليدية) تعني أنها ليست كتلك الآت العروفة التي تستخدم سكاكين القطع و أقلام القص التي تستخدم حدود قاطعة معدنية (إن صح القول)


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (28 يوليو 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 3*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

-4- القطع بالنتروجين السائل: Liquid Nitrogen Cutting 
تتأثر صفة الهشاشية للمواد كافة بدرجة الحرارة بشكل كبير وخصوصا المواد ذات المرونة العالية مثل المطاط واللدائن، بحيث يمكن كسرها بشكل سهل جدا عندما تكون هشة. من هذا المبدأ تم إجراء تجربة لقطع المواد بواسطة خفض درجة حرارتها وذلك بنفث تيار من سائل النتروجين (درجة حرارته- 270 oC) كما في عملية القطع بالماء AJM وبسرعة عالية للسائل، فإن المنطقة التي تتعرض لتيار السائل النتروجين تنخفض درجة حرارتها بشكل عالي وبذلك تزداد درجة هشاشيتها وتتكسر من شدت التيار السائل النتروجين المسلط عليها، يمكن قطع المواد المرنة بشكل جيد عما هو في المواد ذات المتانة العالية مثل الحديد والفولاذ، هذه الطريقة لم تتعدى تجربتها المختبرات العملية وكان الغرض منها البحث العلمي حيث إن تكاليف القطع بهذه الطريقة مكلفا جدا وغير عملية.


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (28 يوليو 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 5*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

-5- ماكنة القطع بالمواد الحاكة: Abrasive Waterjet Machinin 
ماكنة القطع بالمواد الحاكة تستخدم تركيبة من الماء والغرانيت (العقيق) لقطع المواد, تستخدم كميات قليلة من الماء للقضاء على الاحتكاك المسبب بين الأداة والجزء المحتك . القطع بالمواد الحاكة يتفادى أضرار حرارية أو قطاعات متأثرة بالحرارة والتي تؤثر عكسيا على الخواص الميتالورجية للمعدن المقطوع , نفاث الماء للمواد الحاكة يمكنها قطع مواد تتراوح سماكتها من (1,6 mm ) إلى (305 mm ) بدقة تتراوح (0,13 mm ) . قطر الفوهة النظامي لخرطوم النفاث يتراوح من (0,25 ) إلى (0,35 mm ) رأس الفوهة يمكن أن يكون من الياقوت أو الماس حيث يغلب استعمال الياقوت.
عملية القطع بالمواد الحاكة ممتازة للأشكال المعقدة والمواد سهلة الكسر مثل الزجاج , نسبة السقوط العالية التي تسبب الكسر وتثلم الزوايا خلال العمليات التقليدية ليست موجودة في هذه الطريقة . على كل حال في الحاجات الصناعية فإن القطع بالمواد الحاكة دقيقة , مرنة , نظام قطع فعال . القطع بالمواد الحاكة تستخدم مواد متنوعة هي كالتالي:
تيتانيوم , نحاس , ألومينيوم , الفولاذ, زجاج , ...


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (28 يوليو 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية ( ملاحظة )*

أريد أن أقول لإخوتي بأن الطرق السابقة تندرج تحت عنوان ( الطرق الميكانيكية )
والموضوع القادم إن شاء الله سيكون عن الطرق الحرارية( 1-بلازما / 2-ليزر )


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (28 يوليو 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 6*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

- الطريقة الحرارية: Thermal Process 
2-1- ماكنة القطع بالبلازما: Plasma Arc Machining ( PAM )
تعريف البلازما PLASMS :
يمكن تعريف البلازما بأنه غاز متأين أو خليط يحتوي على جسيمات مشحونة بالإضافة إلى إلكترونات وجسيمات متعادلة جميعها حرة الحركة , بحيث تسلك سلوكاً مميزاً لها يختلف عن حالات المادة الثلاث الأخرى . وتوجد هذه الحالة عادة مع درجات الحرارة العالية جداً ، حيث يمكن أن تتأين ذرات الغاز مكونة أيونات موجبة " كاتيونات " عن طريق فقدان إلكترون أو أكثر لكل ذرة . بحيث تكون المحصلة النهائية خليطاً من الأيونات الموجبة والالكترونات حرة الحركة.






كما هو معروف في الصناعة في عمليات القطع باستخدام الشعلة ألاوكسي أستلين و الاوكسي هيدروجينية فانه لقطع الحديد المطاوع ذو نسبة كربون لا تتجاوز 2% حيث أن مبدأ القطع في هذه الحالة تتم بعملية احتراق المعدن وليس انصهاره، ترتفع درجة الحرارة من جراء عملية الاحتراق وليس بسبب عملية الانصهار، ولهذا فشلت عملية القطع بهذه الطريقة لقطع سبائك الحديد مثل الحديد المقاوم للصدأ والحديد الزهر السبائكي وبالإضافة إلى قطع النحاس وسبائكه وقطع الألومنيوم وسبائكه…الخ. 
وتعد ماكنة القطع بالبلازما الحل المثالي لقطع هذه السبائك وتنتشر هذه الطريقة في قطع المعدن في كل نطاق صناعي كبير وتتميز عملية القطع بهذه الطريقة بنظافة القطع ويمكن أن يصل عمق القطع إلى 500 ملم، ترتفع درجة الحرارة بشكل كبير في منطقة الأنف ولهذا يتم تبريد المنطقة بالماء الجاري. ماكنة القطع بالبلازما تستعمل محرك نفاث عالي السرعة لغاز ذو درجة حرارة عالية ليصهر ويزيح المادة التي في طريقه, تستخدم هذه الطريقة بواسطة قوس بلازما أو قوس من غاز التنغستين الخامد . الشعلة تنتج سرعة نفاثة عالية لغاز متأين ذو درجة حرارة عالية يسمى البلازما حيث يحدث القطع بانصهار وإزالة المادة من المشغولة . درجة الحرارة في منطقة عمل البلازما تتراوح من 20000 f إلى 50000 f ( 11000 C إلى 28000 C ) .
 تستخدم هذه الطريقة كبديل للقطع بواسطة غاز وقود الهيدروجين التي تستخدم القوس الكهربائي في درجات حرارة عالية مما يؤدي إلى احتراق وتبخير المادة.
تطبيقات :
1- تستخدم طريقة القطع بالبلازما PAM بشكل عام لقطع المواد صعبة القطع بالطرق الأخرى كالفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ (Stainless Steel ) وسبائك الألومينيوم.
2- لها دقة بحدود ("0.008)


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (29 يوليو 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 7*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

-2- ماكنة القطع بالليزر:  Laser Beam Machining 
لعبت أشعة ليزر في كل المجالات الصناعية والطبية والبيئية, ومن الطبيعي أن أحد الطرق القطع الغير تقليدية تشمل القطع بالليزر, يتم تسليط حزمة من أشعة ليزر تسلط على سطح القالب مسبب في رفع درجة الحرارة لدرجات عالية جدا مسببة في تبخر أو انصهار منطقة القطع، ويمكن توجيه هذه الأشعة بواسطة عدسات ضوئية وتركيزها على منطقة صغيرة جدا، يمكن قطع أي معدن كان ومنها السيراميك حيث إن الحرارة مركزة جدا في منطقة صغيرة فلا تسبب هذه الحرارة في انهيار المواد السيراميكية وعدم الحصول على تماس بين العدة وسطح القالب بل يمكن أن تصل لمسافة كبيرة بعض الشيء. إلا إنها  تكون ذات تكاليف
 عالية لعملية القطع. ماكنة القطع بالليزر تنجز بواسطة شعاع معالجة دقيق من ضوء متماسك ليبخر المادة غير المرغوب بها. LBM مناسبة خصوصا لإنجاز ثقوب معينة بدقة . تستخدم لإنجاز آلات دقيقة ترتكز على علم الالكترونيات الدقيقة كالسيراميك (الخزف) , سيليكون ,ماس والغرافيت , مثال على علم الالكترونيات الدقيقة هو الآلات الدقيقة التي تحتاج إلى قطع في كل ركائزها كالحفر والثقب , تشذيب المقاومات, وإبراز زخرفة من الزجاج أو البلاستيك وقطع الزوائد على الرقائق شبه الموصلة .


 
تطبيقات:
ماكنة القطع بالليزر تستطيع عمل الثقوب في المعادن القاسية وفي السيراميك والمواد الدقيقة جدا بدون تشويه قطعة العمل.
يستطيع الليزر أن ينقش ويحفر ويؤشر ويقطع المواد الرقيقة والسيراميك , يشذب المقاومات , ويعالج البلاستيك , السيليكون , ماس , الغرافيت بتسامح مقداره واحد ميكرون.
العرض الأصغري للقطع يتراوح من (0,025 mm إلى 0,5 mm ).


فوائد القطع بالليزر :
1- ليس هناك تقييد لمسار القطع , فنقطة الليزر يمكن أن تتحرك في أي اتجاه غير مرغوب بالنسبة إلي الطرق الأخرى التي تستعمل السكاكين أو المناشير .
2- العملية التي لا تحتاج إلى قوة للأجزاء الرقيقة أو سهلة الكسر يمكن قطعها بالليزر دون مساعدة أخرى.
3- بما أن شعاع الليزر لا يمارس أي قوة على الأجزاء والبقع الصغيرة جدا , فإن هذه التقنية مناسبة لصناعة و تركيب الأجزاء ذات الدقة العالية خاصة المواد المرنة , بحيث يبقى الشكل الأصلي للجزء محافظا على نفسه من البداية للنهاية.
4- شعاع الليزر حاد حيث يمكن قطع المواد الصعبة و المواد القاسية.
5- المواد الصمغية التي تلصق على نصل المنشار أو السكين ليست عقبة بالنسبة لليزر.
6- القطع بالليزر عملية فعالة جدا ومكلفة مع تكاليف تشغيل وصيانة منخفضة ومرونة عالية.
7- الليزر يقطع بسرعات عالية جدا, يمكن أن تحدد سرعة الليزر في عمليات قطع المواد بواسطة الطاقة المتوفرة لليزر.


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية 8*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
- الطريقة الكهربائية: Electrical process
3-1- ماكنة التفريغ الكهربائي: Electrical Discharge Machining ( EDM)
ماكنة التفريغ الكهربائي معروفة باسم تآكل الشرارة . تستخدم طاقة الالكترونات لإزالة المعدن من قطعة العمل دون لمسه , تيار الكتروني ذو تردد عالي يطبق بين العدة وقطعة العمل , يسبب شرارات قادرة على عمل فجوات وتبخير مناطق صغيرة في قطعة العمل , بسبب عدم لزوم قوة القطع , فإن العمليات الحساسة تنجز على قطع العمل الرقيقة , تستطيع EDM إنتاج أشكال غير متوفرة في الطرق التقليدية في القطع.

في العملية تستخدم الكترود من الغرافيت أو النحاس , الالكترود مفصول بواسطة سوائل غير موصلة ويبقى على مسافة قريبة حوالي . ينبض جهد تيار مستمر عالي إلى الالكترود ويقفز إلى القطعة الموصلة , الشرارات الناتجة تعمل 

على تآكل قطعة العمل وتحدث تجويف في الالكترود أو حتى فتحة في الالكترود البسيط. تنشأ عادة بالطرق التقليدية أشكال يمكن إنتاجها بالـ EDM حيث تكون هذه الأشكال ذات دقة شديدة لكن دون اجهادات داخلية. 

هذه العملية مشابهة لماكنة التفريغ الكهربائي الغطاس ماعدا القطر الصغير لسلك النحاس المستخدم في الالكترود المسافر .
يمكن أن تستخدم هذه العملية بارتباط مع الـ CNC وستعمل فقط إذا كان الجزء سيقطع حتى النهاية بأكمله . يمكن وصف سلك ماكنة التفريغ الكهربائي بأنه دقيق جدا , موصل كهربائيا يشبه عملية النشر. تعد هذه الطريقة من أهم الطرق وأكثرها انتشارا في الصناعة بل إنها قد حققت تقدم في مجال تصنيع القوالب والعدد بشكل أصبح من المتيسر صناعة قالب ما في زمن إنجاز قياسي، وهناك نوعين من المكائن بهذه الطريقة، ماكنة القطع بالسلك وماكنة الحفر الغاطسة بالنفط. مبدأ عمل هذه الطريقة في القطع والتي تعتمد على توليد شرارة كهربائية (ناتجة من تفريغ متسعة مشحونة) في منطقة قطع تكون كافية لإزالة جزء من المعدن بسبب الحرارة العالية التي تكفي لصهر او تبخر منطقة صغيرة جدا أي أنها إزالة جزء صغير من منطقة القطع، وهذه الطريقة تستخدم للمواد القابلة للتوصيل الكهربائي دون الإشارة إلى صلادة أو صلابة المعدن فيمكن قطع الكاربيد بسهولة ولهذا تستخدم بشكل كبير في صناعة القوالب وقطع المواد الصلبة جدا. إن العيب هذه الطريقة تسبب في تغيرات ميتالورجية لسطح القالب وارتفاع صلادة السطح مما يسبب في مشاكل القوالب الطرق الحار والبارد.
تطبيقات :
تسمح EDM بإنتاج أشكال آلية ذات دقة شديدة بدون اجهادات داخلية التي تنشأ في الطرق التقليدية.


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة ولكن برجاء الاستفاضة فى الحديث عن السبائك وانواع المعادن


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حقيقة من قال لا أعلم فقد ملك نصف العلم كما أنها نصف الجهل و لكن أرجوا من الله أن يوفقني للمشاركة بالموضوع الذي تريدينه


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (6 أغسطس 2008)

*القطع بالطرق الغير تقليدية ...*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
-2- ماكنة القطع بالحزمة الإلكترونية : ( EBM )

الماكنة عبارة عن صمام إلكتروني كبير يشبه الصمامات الإلكترونية المستخدمة في الشاشات التلفزيونية تتم هذه العملية داخل غرفة مفرغة من الهواء وتشمل القالب أيضا ويحتوي الماكنة على قطب كاثودي "قطب من التنغستن" لتوليد سيل من الإليكترونات السالبة ويتم توجيه هذه إليكترونات عبر ملفات مغناطيسية لتعجيلها بسرعة عالية جدا باتجاه القالب مسبب في ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يؤدي إلى تبخر في منطقة القطع وهناك موجه لهذه الحزمة وهي عبارة عن ملفات مغناطيسية أيضا، تستخدم هذه الطريقة لإنتاج ثقوب دقيقة جدا للمعادن الصلبة جدا وذات درجة الانصهار العالية. أن الطرق السابقة تستهلك مواد لغرض القطع أما في هذه الطريقة لا يتم استهلاك العدة، يمكن القول أن العدة في هذه الحالة هي عبارة عن الإليكترونات السالبة الشحنة، وعيب هذه الطريقة الكلفة العالية جدا للقطع ولهذا فهي تستخدم في النطاقات الهندسة العسكرية أو الفضائية. في شعاع الحزمة الالكترونية EBM تنطلق الالكترونات بسرعة عالية تقريبا تساوي ثلاثة أرباع سرعة الضوء (حوالي 200000 Km/sec ) , تجري هذه العملية داخل غرفة مفرغة من الهواء لتقليل انتشار الالكترونات بواسطة جزيئات الغاز الموجودة في الجو , شعاع الإلكترون يوجه باستعمال مغناطيسات لانحراف سيل الالكترونات , ويركز هذا التوجيه بواسطة عدسة كهرومغناطيسية , سيل الالكترونات يوجه مقابل المنطقة المحددة بدقة لقطعة العمل. في الواقع , الطاقة الحركية للالكترونات تتحول إلى طاقة حرارية تصهر وتبخر المادة المراد إزالتها إن كانت تشكيل ثقوب أو قطع. التطبيقات المثالية لهذه العملية تستعمل في التلدين واللحام , و إزالة المعدن. قطر الفتحة في صفيحة ذات سماكة أعلى من 1,25 mm يصل 125 ميكرومتر, كما يمكن القطع بزاوية تتراوح بين 2 إلى 4 درجات , ماكنة القطع بالحزمة الالكترونية مستعملة عموما في صناعة الالكترونات لتساعد في حفر الدوائر الالكترونية ذات المعالجات الدقيقة


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*طرق القطع الغير تقليدية (الحلقة الأخيرة)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
- الطريقة الكيميائية : Chemical process 
4-1- ماكنة التآكل الكيميائي : ( CHM ) 
هنا لا يشترط مرور تيار كهربائي بين القطبين، حيث أن عملية القطع تتم بالصفة الكيميائية (تآكل المواد تحت التأثير الكيميائي) وتستخدم هذه الطريقة بشكل كبير في عمليات تصنيع الألواح الكهربائية "طباعة الدوائر الإليكترونية" وتستخدم مواد كيميائية مثل حامض الهيدروكلوريك (HCl) أو قاعدة الهيدروكسيد الصوديوم (NaOH) أو كلوريد الحديديك (FeCl3) وغيرها من المواد المختلفة. الطريقة الكهروكيميائية تساعد في صناعة الدوائر الإلكترونية , عملية حفر الصورة (تسمى أيضا الحفر الكيميائي و الطحن الكيميائي ) تسمح للأشخاص بنتاج مكونات المعدن المعقدة بتسامح صغير حيث يستحيل هذا التسامح عند النسخ بطرق الإنتاج الأخرى. تعرف هذه الطريقة أيضا باسم الطحن الكيميائي.
التطبيقات:
يستفاد من هذه الطريقة الكيميائية في صناعة الأقنعة, مرشحات, نوابض مستوية , مقاييس الاجهاد , الرقاقات, صفائح خلية الوقود, شبكات الكترونية , صفائح دائرية و حشوات.

5 - الطريقة الكهروكيميائية:Electrochimical process 
5-1- الماكنة الكهروكيميائية : (ECM )
كما هو معروف في عمليات الطلاء الكهربائي فإن هناك قطب يتآكل "القطب الموجب" وقطب تحصل عليه عملية الطلاء "القطب السالب" تحصل هذه العملية داخل محلول كيميائي ويسري تيار عبر القطبين، ما يهمنا في هذه الطريقة تآكل القطب الموجب أي حصلت عملية قطع للقطب وتم الاستفادة من هذه الخاصية في قطع المواد حيث يمثل القطب الموجب القالب الذي يراد منه عملية القطع إلا أنه يوجد تيار للسائل (محلول اليكتروليتي) في منطقة القطع يسبب هذا في عدم الحصول عملية الطلاء في القطب السالب. ويشترط أن يكون المعدن موصل للتيار الكهربائي، هذه الطريقة لا تسبب في تغيرات ميتالورجية على سطح القالب. تستخدم هذه الطريقة أيضا طاقة الالكترون لازالة المادة . تنشأ الخلية الاليكتروتيكية في وسط منحل بالكهرباء مع العدة التي تكون عبارة عن كاثود (قطب سالب) وقطعة العمل عبارة عن قطب موجب (أنود) . يستخدم تيار عالي الشدة (الأمبير) ومنخفض الجهد ليذوب المعدن ويزيله من قطعة العمل. حيث يجب أن تكون قطعة العمل موصلة كهربائيا . ECM أساسا هي عملية تفريغ التي تستخدم قواعد التحليل الكيميائي . أداة الـ ECM محددة في موقع قريب جدا من قطعة العمل وذات جهد منخفض . تيار DC ذا شدة عالية . يعبر بين القطب السالب والموجب عن طريق الوسط المنحل بالكهرباء . تزال المادة من قطعة العمل والمحلول المنحل بالكهرباء المتدفق يغمر الأيونات الخارجة . هذه الأيونات من معدن الهيدروكسيد تزال من المحلول المنحل بسبب الفصل بالطرد المركزي . كل من مخلفات المحلول والمعدن تعاد من جديد. على خلاف طرق القطع التقليدية , فإن قطعة العمل القاسية ليست عاملا صعبا . فاستخدام الطريقة الكهروكيميائية ECM مناسبة للأجزاء الصعبة في الآلية . تأخذ هذه الطريقة عادة أشكال خاصة من الالكترودات للتحكم بعناية بهذه العملية في منطقة محددة . 
فوائد ماكنة القطع الكهروكيميائي ECM :
1 – المكونات لاتخضع إجهادات ميكانيكية أو حرارية .
2 – ليس هناك اهتراء أو حك للأداة (القطب السالب) خلال إجراء العملية الكهروكيميائية.
3 – يمكن إجراء العملية بسهولة على قطع العمل المفتوحة أو الغير متصلبة إذا لم يكن هناك تماس بين العدة و المشغولة.
4 – إجراء العملية عدة مرات للأشكال الهندسية المعقدة وبدقة كافية . 
5 – اختصار للزمن بالطريقة الكهروكيميائية مقارنة بالطرق التقليدية.
6 – أثناء الثقب يمكن إجراء ثقوب عميقة أو عدة ثقوب في الوقت نفسه.
7 – الأجزاء سهلة الكسر التي لا تستطيع أن تتحمل أحمال كثيرة وأيضا المواد الهشة التي يمكن أن يظهر بها شقوق عند معالجتها يمكن قطعها بسهولة بالطريقة الكهروكيميائية . 
8 – إنهاء السطوح يكون  خلال الطريقة الكهروكيميائية.

5-2 - طريقة الصقل الكهروكيميائي : ( ECG )
الصقل الكهروكيميائي يدمج الطاقة الكهربائية والكيميائية لإزالة المعدن مع طريقة التفريغ الكهربائي EDM من أجل عملية الإنهاء.هذه الطريقة غير طريقة استخدام المواد الحاكة في عمليات القطع بالإضافة إلى أنه ينتج لدينا قطع دقيق بدون حرارة أو اجهادات أو حتى قشور أو تشويهات ميكانيكية . تختلف عن التفريغ الكهربائي EDM باستخدام أقراص دائرية من مواد حاكة موصلة . المحلول الكيميائي يكون بين الأقراص وقطعة العمل, شكل الأقراص يحدد الشكل النهائي.

5-3 - الشحذ الكهروكيميائي : (ECH )
هي طريقة مشابهة لطريقة الصقل الكهروكيميائي المتعلقة باستخدام أحجار الشحذ المشابه لاستخدام أقراص الصقل.

5-4- الصقل بالتفريغ الكهروكيميائي : (ECDG )
الصقل بالتفريغ الكهروكيميائي مزيج من الصقل الكهروكيميائي ECG والتفريغ الكهربائي EDM هذه العملية مشابهة للطريقة EDM التقليدية ماعدا في شكل أقراص الصقل للألكترود المستخدم . المادة تزال بواسطة الطريقتين . مثل أي عملية EDM , قطعة العمل وأقراص الصقل لاتكون متماسة أبدا.

5-5- ماكنة الفوتونات الكيميائية : 
تنتج المكونات بطريقة الحفر بالفوتونات باستعمال ترتيب واسع من المواد والسبائك , هذه التقنية تتفادى القشور المزالة (الرايش), لا تنشا إجهادات ميكانيكية في هذه الأجزاء ولاتتضرر خواص المعدن المشغول .هذه التقنية مثالية بالنسبة للمعادن الرقيقة وأوراق القصدير . الأجزاء ذات التصاميم المعقدة والدقيقة جدا يمكن إنتاجها بدون صعوبة . عمليات ماكنة الفوتونات الكيميائية تحفر بدقة الخطوط وتباعد بين كل أشكال المعدن (سبائك, نحاس, بريليوم, فولاذ مقاوم للصدأ, ألومينيوم وغيرها). مع دقة الفصل , يستخدم لإنشاء دوائر منحنية خاصة.
التطبيقات:
هذه الطريقة مثالية للمعادن الرقيقة وأوراق القصدير , التصاميم ذات الأشكال المعقدة والدقيقة التي يمكن إنجازها بدون صعوبة.


----------



## نوكيانوكيا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*الخاتمة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم لك الحمد حمد الشاكرين اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و لعظيم سلطانك اللهم لك الحمد 
حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه ملئ السماوات و ملئ الأرض و ملئ ما بينهما وملئ ما شئت من شئ بعد

و الصلاة و السلام على خير الخلق و حبيب الحق سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين

أما بعد فالحمد لله الذي وفقني لإتمام هذا الموضوع و أرجوا منه سبحانه أن ينفع به وأن يوفقنا لخيري الدنيا و الآخرة (آمين) 

و أقول جزى الله القائمين على هذا المنتدى كل خير

أخواني لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

و الحمد لله رب العالمين و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم ​


----------



## نووور2003 (27 مارس 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع جدا جزيتم خيرا


----------



## المهندس الوازني (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ...........................................أخي المهندس.......................... هل من صورة عن ماكينات


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Dimond (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن أي معلومات عن قص المعادن بالسلك الكهربائي أو كتب مساعدة في ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (9 نوفمبر 2010)

لكنك لم تذكر مقدار سعة الذبذة المتولدة ( كيلو هيرتز ) التي تنتجها ماكنة القطع التي تقطع المعادن بأمواج فوق 

الصوتية .




من (18-20) كيلو هرتز فى الثانية


----------



## _mhefny (9 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا شكرا علي محاولتك ولكن الموضوع يحتاج شرح اكثر ومدعم بصور او فيديوهات .تققبل نقدي مع كامل اعتزازي واحترامي لجهدك


----------



## هادي الصخري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز تسمح لي بالتعديل التالي على تعريف البلازما
حيث تعرف كالاتي :-
بانها الحالة الرابعة للماده ولها صفاتها وخواصها اسوتا بالحالات الثلاث للمادة فهي اهليجية الشكل تتكون من تسامي المادة الصلبة او من الحالة الغازية ولكل مادة لها لونها الخاص بها يمكن تميزه ومعرفتة من النظر اليه من خلف نظارة معتمة واسهلها بلازما النتروجين حيث ممكن الحصول عليها من خلال قصف غاز النتروجين بالكترونات متولدة من فتيلة التنكستن موجههة بمجال مغناطيسي بحجرة مفرغة
وتسحب بفرق جهد عالي بينها وبين القطعة المراد قطعها
وناسف للاطالة ونعتذر عن الازعاج
مع التقدير


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ياسيدي ع المجهود الطيب ده بس ياريت صور لعمليات القطع اللي بتم بالطرق اللي ذكرتها


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (24 مارس 2011)

المهم فيه حد يقدر يعمل الماكينات دى فى مصر أو الوطن العربى.....ولا نقول خيبيتها إللى عايزة خلف؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed depon (18 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس عمر الناهي (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## korzaty (24 مارس 2012)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## e.m.a88 (21 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 أغسطس 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

